# spaced out 24/7 for 4 months is this dp?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

i am a 20 year old female and 4 months ago i was dumb and decided to make myself vomit because i was over full (no lecture please) but i never acually ended up vomiting but i new something was in there so i kept pushing and pushing (dry heaving) then all of a sudden i got the spaced out feeling and it never went away. how this happen like this? i thought it was something i did to my brain or something i injured but iv been to different doctors, 2 neuros, acupuncture, chiropractor, iv had a mri, cat scan, spinal tap and tons of blood work...everythings normal. i have no idea what else this could be. 
symptoms are feeling spaced out 24/7, when im somewhere it just doesnt seem the same as before, everything i see just doesnt seem the same, my eyes are always heavy and tired, harder to concentrate, head pressure. any help please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Sounds like it kind of, but dont worry lol its not like it was drug or trauama induced..should go away soon


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

lilnewk said:


> i am a 20 year old female and 4 months ago i was dumb and decided to make myself vomit because i was over full (no lecture please) but i never acually ended up vomiting but i new something was in there so i kept pushing and pushing (dry heaving) then all of a sudden i got the spaced out feeling and it never went away. how this happen like this? i thought it was something i did to my brain or something i injured but iv been to different doctors, 2 neuros, acupuncture, chiropractor, iv had a mri, cat scan, spinal tap and tons of blood work...everythings normal. i have no idea what else this could be.
> symptoms are feeling spaced out 24/7, when im somewhere it just doesnt seem the same as before, everything i see just doesnt seem the same, my eyes are always heavy and tired, harder to concentrate, head pressure. any help please?


Sounds like derealization. And I don't know if this was your only time purging/vomiting, but I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that bulimia can cause derealization. I would google that, just so it gives you some reassurance.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Eating disorder type things are often due to trauma which can cause dp. But so can anxiety and other problems. If it continues to be a problem I'd sugget seeing a therapist


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't know if you have dp but read alot of stuff on here and it will give you an idea of what other people are experiencing.


----------

